# Resigned from job Dubai



## missholidays (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello, having Been brought to Dubai to work a month ago, I have resigned from my job as it didn't work out. I want to stay and look for another one. My visa came through the day I resigned (mysteriously). My company has said they won't cancel it right away but will give me 46 days before they cancel it and then I have 30 days to leave the country. But they won't give me my passport back until then - so how can I find another job?
What normally happens in a situation like this and does anybody have any advice? Thanks.miss holidays


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

missholidays said:


> But they won't give me my passport back until then - so how can I find another job?
> What normally happens in a situation like this and does anybody have any advice? Thanks.miss holidays


Normally, many companies would file for a ban so that you couldn't work here for a year. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

As I understand it once you find another job you will need to tell your old employer. They will then cancel your labour card and your visa. Then when you start your new job you apply for the visa through them. If you don't find another job they will just cancel it anyway. You don't need a passport to find a job. Just copies of your relevant pages.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why would the OP get a ban? They have resigned within the probation period - which is what it's there for, so that either party may terminate the contract without repercussions.

The only thing the company might ask, is that you pay for the visa costs, seeing as you did not complete a certain amount of time with them.

If you do find another job, rather than cancelling your visa, they could just do a straight visa transfer from them to the new company, which would be far easier all round.

If you fail to find a job within the allocated time frame they've given, they will just cancel the visa - they need your passport to do this.

They are holding your passport (which although technically is not allowed) as a guarantee that you won't run away and leave them facing fines etc.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Why would the OP get a ban? They have resigned within the probation period - which is what it's there for, so that either party may terminate the contract without repercussions.
> 
> The only thing the company might ask, is that you pay for the visa costs, seeing as you did not complete a certain amount of time with them.
> 
> ...


There's no such thing as a visa transfer any more. All visas have to be cancelled. OP would be best advised to call MoL and find out the correct information.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Bedou ... How long is the probation period ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty sure it's ninety days. It's all in the Arabic contract.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The probation period depends on your contract, for examply in our company it's 6 months, whereas for many others it's 3.

When did they stop doing visa transfers? That's new and I hadn't read anything about that.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> The probation period depends on your contract, for examply in our company it's 6 months, whereas for many others it's 3.
> 
> When did they stop doing visa transfers? That's new and I hadn't read anything about that.


I guess the 6 month probation of your company is something that is applied internally ,but the official probation that is written on Labour Contracts is 90 days ... as I vaguely remember seeing the '90 days' written in a few contracts .


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> I guess the 6 month probation of your company is something that is applied internally ,but the official probation that is written on Labour Contracts is 90 days ... as I vaguely remember seeing the '90 days' written in a few contracts .


as per labour law, the MAXIMUM allowed is 6 months. Companies are free to choose a shorter duration.



Chocoholic said:


> Why would the OP get a ban? They have resigned within the probation period - which is what it's there for, so that either party may terminate the contract without repercussions.


Also, the way the probation period works in the UAE, it is in the employer's favour. the labour law stipulates that the employee can be dismissed during this period without notice. Of course the employment contract could give a reciprocal 0 notice period to employees as well, but it is generally not market practice in UAE. Hence while I echo Chocaholic's sentiment that it should be a quid pro quo but unfortunately that is not how it works here.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Really in every contract I've ever had here it states the employer OR the employee can terminate during the probation period.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Really in every contract I've ever had here it states the employer OR the employee can terminate during the probation period.


Yes, but it's your Arabic contract that dictates what the MoL will uphold. Anything on a letterhead is down to your company and their standing by their word.

I can't remember when the LL changed about transfers, perhaps a year or two ago? Or it may have been when visas went from three years down to two? Whenever that was....


----------

